# Electronic knitting Machine



## Oz Knitter2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm interested in purchasing a 2nd hand Singer 500 electronic , I do realise it is a punch card but are there any problems with this model, and what would be a reasonable price to pay.
Thanks
Lesley


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Oz Knitter2 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in purchasing a 2nd hand Singer 500 electronic , I do realise it is a punch card but are there any problems with this model, and what would be a reasonable price to pay.
> Thanks
> Lesley


An electronic machine isn't a punch card machine. I cant find any pics of this machine but I believe that it uses Mylar sheets. I had a Knitmaster (USA Singer) 5?? machine and did get on with it, but much prefer the Brother range. I find the Brother electronic machines much easier to use.


----------



## Oz Knitter2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Sue, thank you for your reply, this Singer electronic 500 is being advertised on ebay (Australia) it is also mentioned on Angelika's knitting web site in USA www.yarn-store.com 
(studio) it was produced in 1978 and sold for $ 895 , however I thought as it was sold in the USA someone might be able to give me some feedback. pictures of it show a much larger than the std 24 stitch punch cards., yes I know that appears a conflict of information, perhaps the early electronics used a punchcard.
Thanks Lesley


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lesley I have just found the machine on Ebay and it is almost the same has the one that I had. They are a nice machine but a little harder to use than a Brother electronic. The sheets that go through them are called Mylar sheets. These work the same as a punch card but instead of punching the holes for the patterns you fill in the squares with a special black pen.The stitch repeat is 60st wide instead of the usual 24st. You have 7 variation buttons on this machine (to double width, double height, mirror image, etc) There is also a built in radar patterning system which is very good. This is like the Brothers Knitleader but for the fact that the patterns for garments are printed on the sheets, with the Brothers Knitleader you have to draw them. I have noted the price and seeing that there is a ribber with it (if I have the right one) I consider that it is a good/fair price to pay. I have typed this as quick as I can because I noted that it doesn't have long to the end of bidding. Let me know if you go for it and feel free to ask any further questions, I will answer them as best that I can.
Sue.


----------



## Oz Knitter2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sue Thank you very much for the detailed information you sent me, I decided to hold back till I find out more, particularly if I can purchase spare parts, my research so far shows that most Singer (Studio) and Brother parts are available however when it came to the Singer Electronic 500 little was mentioned. there is another on Ebay in about 8 days time (that you may have seen) and they are both in my present price range, Yes ! there is a Brother 970 on Ebay here also, but I suspect it will sell for a considerable amount.
I presently have a Brother 830 but would love an electronic.
Thanks Lesley


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The Knitmaster (Singer/Studio) machine that I had needed parts and I was able to get them from Metropolitan in the UK. This included a part for a broken stitch dial. They do ship abroad but I wouldn't know what the postal charges would be. I noted that the one that was on Ebay had extra Mylar cards with it. You really need to have these because they are hard to get now, both for the Knimasters and the Brother machines that use them.
I have the Brother KH970 and love it. I am not so sure about getting parts for that if I should need them, they will be as rare as hens teeth. I have had it for about 4 years and if I have a few more happy years using it, then it was worth the risk of buying it. Like buying a second hand car you take a gamble, plus old cars don't last long and could be dangerous. If my machine goes down it wont kill me, if you get what I mean. The other thing is that it only cost me £500, that's £125 a year up to now and for all the fun that I have had using it £125 a year is not a lot. Some people spend that on a night out, or a new coat that they only wear a few times and then it is out of fashion in 4 years. I consider my money , looking at it this way, is better spent.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Check out this site to see if she has info about the machine you are referring to.  Ann
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THere is a SInger 560 which is a later madel of electronic machine for sale on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/SINGER-MOD-SK-560-ELECTRONIC-KNITTING-MACHINE-All-Electronics-Working-/200850774159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2ec3a3988f
I have obught a lot of things from the seller Totted and this one comes with a lot of things and for a good buy now price. They usually sell for around $560 or more. It has been tested and shows a sample of what it can do. It uses a mylar but can be connected to a computer with a cable,
has a built in knitleader and EC-1. THe SInger electronics have wheels under the carriage that make it easy to push.
You could get a PE-1 to store patterns in.
THe Brothers 930, 940, 970 have the patterns (around 600) in the memory of the machine which is in the main bed or in the cumputer of the 970 and you can get a 930 for a little over $500. THe 970 is double to triple that price.
Newtons.com, Daiseyknits.com knitknackstore.com, customknits.com all have used, tested and gauranteed machines. You could go on line and see what they have.
If you are going to spend $500 plus go for a newer machine instead of the 500 model.


----------



## Oz Knitter2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you Ann for telling me about this site, I only found out about it earlier today and have cancelled everything else planed, so I can read all about knitting machines, I think this lady should get a madal or somthing, just so well put together, I don't mind the way she tells the leaches in life where to get off . and while I'm at it , a big thankyou to www.knittingparadise.com 
Lesley


----------



## Oz Knitter2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi euvid, many thanks for your input, much appreciated, unfortunately I'm on the other side of Pacific Ocean in Australia, however we have many things in common. the 560 would cost me a fortune in freight, however there is a Brother 970 on ebay here, and I'll be selling the kitchen sink if push comes to shove.
Thanks again, Lesley


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Oz Knitter2 said:


> cost me a fortune in freight,


Have you investigated the cost of freight to Oz? If do I eouldn't mind a ball park figure.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

who needs to wash dishes anyway.
I bought a machine from the UK and paid around $125 to ship it here by FedEx. It was worth it for what I paid for the machine. It might be worth you while to look into it.
A few years ago I was collecting old SInger 222k machines and someone was selling a lot of them for a collector there. They were quite heavy. I think I paid around $35 for each machine sent by FedEx. Just have to make sure it is double boxed and the electronics put in a seperate box.
Good luck with your bidding.


Oz Knitter2 said:


> Hi euvid, many thanks for your input, much appreciated, unfortunately I'm on the other side of Pacific Ocean in Australia, however we have many things in common. the 560 would cost me a fortune in freight, however there is a Brother 970 on ebay here, and I'll be selling the kitchen sink if push comes to shove.
> Thanks again, Lesley


----------

